# painting wheels with 2k, very confused!!



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all 
Right of have read so much guff on referbing my wheels that I don't no whats best!
I was going to

Shot blast to bare alloy with aluoxide shot 
Repair were needed with normal bodywork filler
Sand etc to a perfect finish
Coat of acid etch primer
2 coats of normal primer and let dry overnight
2 coats of colour, 2nd a hour after the first
Then 2 possible 3 coats of clear, about half hour between each other??

Or am I wrong? As said colour coat and clear are 2k rattle cans


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not far off 

after the primer has dried sand it smooth with 800 wet n dry 

15-20 mins between clear coats

are you getting 2k and clear over base mixed up ? 2k is where a hardner is used to harden the paint


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks 
The wet and dry on primer of course will be added 
And I am going for this clear which I understand has a hardner combined
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111365262070&alt=web


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I wouldn't use etch or normal primer now, just use epoxy primer, its better than both normal and etch and is waterproof.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

And prob get a mixed up aerosol from these!?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=280868356543&alt=web


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

m4rkymark said:


> I wouldn't use etch or normal primer now, just use epoxy primer, its better than both normal and etch and is waterproof.


OK I will look into epoxy primer, I assume its still sandable?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

yep just flat as normal

instead of buying off the net you might have a paintshop local which will put paint into tins for you, just makes life a little easier.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

shudaman said:


> Thanks
> The wet and dry on primer of course will be added
> And I am going for this clear which I understand has a hardner combined
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111365262070&alt=web


not sure on that clear , special aditive so it doesnt require activation ? id have thought all true 2k needs activation but whatever yeah it should work out fine

if you havent already bought it then i personaly would prefer the clear that you activate when ready to use


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2K-aeroso...458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a870e8f12

this is true 2k clearcoat , very good stuff if you can wear a suitable mask etc


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

If your using a 1k primer force dry it with a heat gun or infra red. The solvent will evaporate in minutes. It will be ready to flat within half an hour of application rather than waiting over night. By the time you have done all four the first should be dry enough to sand.

As for the colour coats your first should be a light dust coat then followed up by a wet second coat. Dry the first coat with heat and you will be able to apply the second. Stick it under an infra red lamp while you start the next and so on. By the time you have done all four like this the first should be nearly ready for lacquer. Again same for lacquer, after you give one a coat stick it under a lamp while you start the next wheel.

Best piece of advice I can give you is to paint them somewhere with a constant warm temperature and out of the elements. If you do it outside with the weather like it is the paint won't dry properly and certainly not quickly.

Sutty.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah try and use a heat gun or small heater to get some warmth into the wheels before you start , ice cold temps arnet ideal at all


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a heated workshop so once the RS is moveable it will be clear for the spraying etc 
And would my paint stripper heat gun be suitable? Or will the hot air possible cause problems?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Should be the same thing really it might have a scrapping attachment though that you can take off to expose the round hole the hot air comes through. Just make sure there's not dirt or dust inside the vents of the gun if it's been sat for a while. It will end up being blown through the gun on to your wet paint!

Sutty.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

what you using to spray mate, rattle cans or spray gun

have u seen these http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?products_id=5549

can get paint mixed from shop and use this, a lot cheaper than cans


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks interesting!

Sutty.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> I wouldn't use etch or normal primer now, just use epoxy primer, its better than both normal and etch and is waterproof.


Epoxy primer isn't something I've used before, but I have heard that it is potentially better than etch. Is it more hazardous to use than etch or normal primer (i.e health and safety)?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah epoxy is better , generaly non isocyanate from what ive seen , but best check before using it as brands may vary


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Andy-P said:


> Epoxy primer isn't something I've used before, but I have heard that it is potentially better than etch. Is it more hazardous to use than etch or normal primer (i.e health and safety)?


I don't believe it's any more hazardous but I don't think it's any better if that makes sense? I just use my normal mask I would use when painting 2k when using it at home.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

chippy30 said:


> what you using to spray mate, rattle cans or spray gun
> 
> have u seen these http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?products_id=5549
> 
> can get paint mixed from shop and use this, a lot cheaper than cans


I must admit I'm in too minds 
I have a capable compressor for using a spray gun, but I'm more familiar with cans, started young !
But I might give the gun ago although I want a good finish!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Have a practice on somthing else first. Wheels can be tricky to get right at the best of times as they tend to be quite intricate with tight gaps. Extremely easy to get runs on not matter how good and experienced you are. In my experience getting to know what the product is and isn't capable of is half the battle.

Sutty.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a ratty alloy from me local breakers to practice on 
I'm in the process of paint a lot of engine parts ATM so I'm gradually getting more confident


----------

